# Lighting Vs Piranha's



## GuNSm0k3

Ok I have been trying to introduce lighting into my tank. I have a single 30" 25w T8. Here's my dilemma every time I turn it on my piranhas freak out, stay still, start shaking, and attack the glass because they c there reflection. I have taped the light up candy cane style 2/3 of it and taped off the top of my tank where the light sits. There is very little light getting in, and they still don't move. What should I do? wait it out and hopefully they adjust and eventually remove the pieces of tape. Has anyone had this problem?


----------



## Inflade

give them time, they are probably just spooked. wait a week or so, then remove some pieces of tape. wait another week, some more.

eventually they will have no problem with the bright light


----------



## FEEFA

They will eventually get used to it.


----------



## CURIUM

I am also having the same problem.
In my case, I have shielded the light fixture with tin foil.
For them to get adjusted to the light, do you leave your lights on 24/7?
I keep my lights on for only a few hours a day, but when the're on they're frozen huddled up in the corner.


----------



## FEEFA

8-10hrs of light a day should be the max, any longer and you may experience algae problems


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

They will get use to it just give it a little time. I have a 50 breeder with a 4" diamond rhom and pushing about 100 watts of light and he is fine my reds i had in my 180 had over 200 watts of light and they were fine. It better to get them as babies cause it is easier to train them to what you want.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777

i thought the title said *Lightning vs piranha*...cuz that would suck

but ya they should get use to it...are they reds? theyre just so skittish normally but they should get use to it


----------



## GuNSm0k3

no, Macs


----------



## alphar

I ordered a 36 marineland double bright led for my 75 gallon tank (48x18X21). It's supposed to be 1200 lumens and very few watts. I plan to keep it on for 8-10 hours a day while I'm at work to get them used to it. Right now they are like 2 inches I hope the RBP get used to. I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## GuNSm0k3

Looks like a nice light, where did you order it from and how much? What is 1200 lumens considered low,med,high light for plants?


----------



## alphar

I ordered it from amazon, the price was $129.99 including shipping. I checked the reviews and they say it's for fish only tanks because it won't be very effective with plants. I have some amazon swords right now which have been holding pretty good so far with only the light from the room.



GuNSm0k3 said:


> Looks like a nice light, where did you order it from and how much? What is 1200 lumens considered low,med,high light for plants?


----------



## alphar

alphar said:


> I ordered a 36 marineland double bright led for my 75 gallon tank (48x18X21). It's supposed to be 1200 lumens and very few watts. I plan to keep it on for 8-10 hours a day while I'm at work to get them used to it. Right now they are like 2 inches I hope the RBP get used to. I'll let you know what happens.


Just to update. I got the light and just installed it and yep they totally freak out first then they hide and stand still. This is my first tank and my first light so to me it looks really cool. I have nothing to compare it to. ¿So how long should I leave the light on? I was planning to leave it on while I'm at work but seeing how stressed they are right now maybe I should leave it on for just a couple hours a day. ¿What do you guys think?


----------



## rich k

i leave the lite on 24/7 with no problems but when / not any more turn of the lite next to the couch across the room off well all i can say is PISSED off fish its like they need to see everything thats around them .and when somewone other than me or wife goes in there they freek out. these fish know every thing thats going on around them .


----------



## Dolphinswin

rich k said:


> i leave the lite on 24/7 with no problems but when / not any more turn of the lite next to the couch across the room off well all i can say is PISSED off fish its like they need to see everything thats around them .and when somewone other than me or wife goes in there they freek out. these fish know every thing thats going on around them .










12hrs a day is to much in my opinion... it does get dark at night in the amazon. Buy a timer and get them on a regular schedule, not all day everday


----------



## e46markus

Not to be a thread theif but curious from what time to what time you guys have your timers on. Do you think from 2 pm to 10 pm would be okay? What time frames do you guys use?


----------



## alphar

e46markus said:


> Not to be a thread theif but curious from what time to what time you guys have your timers on. Do you think from 2 pm to 10 pm would be okay? What time frames do you guys use?


Right now I'm leaving it on from 18:30 to 22:10. It's been less than a week but two of my piranhas have turn very pale. I think it's maybe a sign of stress. I don't know if I should lower the amount of light.


----------

